# Tinkers Creek



## Indybio72

Hello all,

I live near Tinkers Creek (independence), but have never fished it. I drove by it today, and it looks good but I didn't see many places where you could get access to it. Right at the entrance to the park there is an access point but its really shallow and there are always people swimming or playing in it. 

Do any of you have experience with tinkers creek and could point me in a direction to fish it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fishing pole

Lots of forage fish (mostly chubs and carp, occasional green sunfish - the sucker run in the spring is pretty good though) and bad water quality. Pretty much the whole creek is shallow and pretty inaccessible due to the gorge. Upstream of the gorge Bedford, Glenwillow, Twinsburg and Solon all dump waste water. Lots of brown trout if you know what I mean. It cleans up near the mouth but not much in the way of structure and its private about a 1/4 mile up. Now if you are really looking for some good fly water hit up the cuyahoga. Plenty of room and the species are endless


----------



## Indybio72

fishing pole said:


> Lots of forage fish (mostly chubs and carp, occasional green sunfish - the sucker run in the spring is pretty good though) and bad water quality. Pretty much the whole creek is shallow and pretty inaccessible due to the gorge. Upstream of the gorge Bedford, Glenwillow, Twinsburg and Solon all dump waste water. Lots of brown trout if you know what I mean. It cleans up near the mouth but not much in the way of structure and its private about a 1/4 mile up. Now if you are really looking for some good fly water hit up the cuyahoga. Plenty of room and the species are endless



Thanks for the reply. Yeah I mainly want to try for carp. I board my hose at a barn on tinkers creek road (not the creek side though). 

I figured I'd try to start on something smaller like tinkers rather than the cuyahoga. Cuyahoga just seems daunting in the fact that its large and I wouldn't know where to start for fly fishing there. Especially for carp since its always murky and would inhibit sight fishing


----------



## fishing pole

try the canal. Really easy to sight fish. Carp are very plentiful especially between wilson feed mill and 82 dam.


----------



## johnrude

Indybio72 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I live near Tinkers Creek (independence), but have never fished it. I drove by it today, and it looks good but I didn't see many places where you could get access to it. Right at the entrance to the park there is an access point but its really shallow and there are always people swimming or playing in it.
> 
> Do any of you have experience with tinkers creek and could point me in a direction to fish it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


fish tinkers creek where it flows into the Cuyahoga river. you never know what you'll catch.it is pretty wide and deep a nice pool area if you walk up the creek towards Dunham road there are plenty of small pools with smallies in them. my one nephew fishes there all the time. you can park on canal road.


----------



## Indybio72

So I went to Tinkers today. I saw carp, suckers, and quillback. Any advice on how to catch the carp. I know they are difficult to catch but I drifted so many patterns by them and they showed no interest. They all were just following each other around the pools. Are they currently breeding? 

The main pattern i was using was a sz 16 hares ear, and midges. I thought I would have been more successful.


----------



## toobnoob

From what I saw last week the carp are still spawning. When they are following each other like that they're not interested in feeding. Find the ones that are rooting around in the shallows and you'll have better luck.


----------



## bigdawg68

Indybio72 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I live near Tinkers Creek (independence), but have never fished it. I drove by it today, and it looks good but I didn't see many places where you could get access to it. Right at the entrance to the park there is an access point but its really shallow and there are always people swimming or playing in it.
> 
> Do any of you have experience with tinkers creek and could point me in a direction to fish it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


_ fished there extensively in the 1980's as a kid and enjoyed the solitude and scenery.I fished upstream of the dunham rd creek intersection. I would catch smallmouth bass in some deep pools and their lips would fall off ,I assume from the poor water quality.Carp were very active before the water warmed up and I used nightcrawlers .Creek chubs were the main catch.I know im late to the party but maybe someone could benefit from this ._


----------



## creekcrawler

It has potential, if there weren't so many treatment plants upstream. . . . .

Have got a few carp on the fly there in the summer. Everything from Canal to Dunham is private .
Used to fish the carp behind the party center on Tinkers Creek Road. The Valley View Po-Po will ask you to leave though.

Tinkers & the Hoga _*used to *_be good way back, but too many guys with buckets keeping everything they catch there now. Seen them throwing 6" smallies in their buckets.


----------



## peteavsurace

It's a good little creek for a fly rod. Carp and smallmouth, some of which are pretty decent.


----------



## fishing pole

Thats over!!!!

When will they learn!


----------

